# Acer Aspire 1352XC + X

## Skotty

But I just can't figure out how to get X runnin on this bastard  :Sad: 

GFX: VIA/S3G KM400 (according to Sisoft Sandra)

I really dunno about the flat panel. it runs at 1024x768 in 60 hz in windoze.

Someone who can help out? Would be very pleased! // skotty

Need more specs?

----------

## mathiasb

Use the vesa driver... it doesn't have 3d, but X is running., i'm trying to find out if the linux driver provided by VIA is working but i haven't started yet... if you need it, the relevant part of my XF86Config:

```

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "VIA Technologies, Inc."

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## jojos_band

2 days ago I found the bug in the VIA driver, now it works:

-get the latest epia-m patch for your kernel and install it 

 (se the installation instructions, forums.viaarena.com)

- get the latest X source (4.3.99.902-r2) 

  there's a via driver inside

- get the patch for the driver (www.xfree.org ,bugreport #813)

- patch the X source (you have to compile it by hand)

- if you wanna have 3D get the binary driver from www.viaarena.com and install the DRI part by hand (look into the minstall script)

- compile X, install X and see an accelerated XFree  :Cool: 

Jojo

----------

## Mjo

This sounds absolutely great. 

But could you please clarify the steps? I have been using linux for two years, but I recently installed gentoo and I am not used to patching and stuff like that.

I have an Athlon XP-m, so I don't need the epia patch, right?

Are you talking about the binary for RH or Mandrake? Maybe it doesn't matter? Where should I put the files?

accelerated X would be really great.

My Aspire 1353 works in X, but it is really slow and I cannot view video in fullscreen.

using kernel 2.6.1, but will upgrade to 2.6.3 at next reboot

thankful for any help

Best regards

Mikael

----------

## jojos_band

Hi sorry for beeing slow   :Wink: 

First of all 

-emerge rsync

- emerge -f x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2.ebuild

(now you've got the source)

- unpack the source to /usr/local/src

- download the patch for xfree from www.xfree.org (go to buglist and type bug nr. 813. At the bottom of the text is the link to the patch)

- apply the patch to the via driver (it should be in /usr/local/src(/xfree?)/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/via)

- build & install XFree by hand (look into INSTALL-X.org for instructions)

- get and unpack the driver from www.viaarena.com (v. 3 :Cool: 

- copy via_dri.so to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/

- modify your XF86Config (see the installation instruction from the driver)

- patch your kernel, look at http://www.alterself.com/%7Eepia/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaHowto

- recompile kernel, load the modules, startx

- I noticed some gfx-glitches on my system running 3D-apps. Seems to be a Z-Buffer bug. Could you post me if it's not only my problem?

Jojo

----------

## Mjo

Thanks a lot.

My computer is currently at Acer service (cpu fan and keyboard needed to be replaced) but I'll report back as soon as I've tried it.

----------

